# Drunken ladies



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

A question for guys/girls who like ladies. How do you feel about women who like their booze? Is it off-putting? Arousing? I am pissed as I write this, please don't judge me. It took quite some time to type this gramatically and syantaxically correct. I bet it's still wrong. Anyway, thoughts please.

EDIT: Might I just add, I'm English and 'pissed' means drunk here. Not angry.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Depends if they are abusing it or not. A woman who likes to have an occasional beer for recreation or around the house is cool, but if she is an alcoholic who abuses it then I see that as a problem and I am put off.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

dont mind as long as shes a alcholic


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Don't care at all if a girl likes to drink as long as it isn't an addiction. Other than that, it is fine. I like to drink socially and will usually drink on weekends and on some weekdays during the summer, so it would probably be better if a girl I were into liked to do the same.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Likling the answers in hurr, I#m happy as my ciderr fills my timmy.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

^ lol

Friends don't let friends drink and type


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh god


----------



## Motionless Sway (May 30, 2011)

I think getting drunk is alright every so often. As long as she's with friends, doesn't drive drunk, remembers what happened the night before and doesn't wake up next to guys she doesn't know, or naked in the middle of a room of other naked people with some pain in certain places. I don't mind people having fun every once in a while as long as they're responsible. I'll have fun right with them.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Motionless Sway said:


> I think getting drunk is alright every so often. As long as she's with friends, doesn't drive drunk, remembers what happened the night before and doesn't wake up next to guys she doesn't know, or naked in the middle of a room of other naked people with some pain in certain places. I don't mind people having fun every once in a while as long as they're responsible. I'll have fun right with them.


Haha, this sounds personal! lol..sorry to laugh


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

Lol tutli wish I could join you!:drunk


----------



## Motionless Sway (May 30, 2011)

Oh yeah, and make sure you check for STD's if some of the things I mentioned happens...and pregnancy tests...and...


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Mr Blues said:


> Lol tutli wish I could join you!:drunk


JOIN ME! Your post says it all :drunk :yay :heart


----------



## Motionless Sway (May 30, 2011)

...oh and the morning after pill just in case


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

I don't drink myself, but I wouldn't mind her drinking so long as she's not an alcoholic, and didn't mind my not drinking.


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

tutliputli said:


> JOIN ME! Your post says it all :drunk :yay :heart


Aww haha 

We can be cyber drinking buddies right now!! I'm going grab a beer:boogie


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

This thread makes me want to be drink, I must admit.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Mr Blues said:


> Aww haha
> 
> We can be cyber drinking buddies right now!! I'm going grab a beer:boogie


:boogieI'm wankered... wilkommen!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow the speed with which i can hit the 'new posts' button is quite impressive, even whilst pissed


----------



## Motionless Sway (May 30, 2011)

If it wasn't so early where I am, I'd join you guys


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

This thread is making me thirsty . Although I keep thinking your angry ever time I see you say 'pissed' :b


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Vip3r said:


> This thread is making me thirsty . Although I keep thinking your angry ever time I see you say 'pissed' :b


Ya know? I just learned a cool new word to use in my American language to confuse the heck out of everyone! Thanks!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ I'm sorry! I mean drunk, rat-arsed, plastered, sh*t-faced, wankered, merry.


----------



## Motionless Sway (May 30, 2011)

You guys seriously didn't know "pissed" meant drunk across the pond? You's is crazy.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Motionless Sway said:


> You guys seriously didn't know "pissed" meant drunk across the pond? You's is crazy.


 I live in the deep south so my vocabulary is not the most diversed


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

^ No, I didn't. I'm incredibly sheltered obviously! :afr


----------



## Motionless Sway (May 30, 2011)

hammered, faded, bent, ripped, wasted, pie eyed, loaded, cockeyed, blasted


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Motionless Sway said:


> hammered, faded, bent, ripped, wasted, pie eyed, loaded, cockeyed, blasted


This is more the American slang version. Pie eyed? Wtf? lol


----------



## Motionless Sway (May 30, 2011)

bwidger85 said:


> This is more the American slang version. Pie eyed? Wtf? lol


I know, just adding to the list she started :b


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

Motionless Sway said:


> hammered, faded, bent, ripped, wasted, pie eyed, loaded, cockeyed, blasted


Half in the bag, three sheets to the wind


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

No worries babe. English girls are YUMMY. lol. Seriously if one isn't dependent on it or expects me to drink (alot ) then it doesn't bother me so much. But its kinda like something two people might want to have in common imo. Drinking a beer as I'm typing.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

higher than a Georgia pine 
skint
tore up from the floor up
boiled-as-an-owl
hooched-up
liquored-up
sauced
wiped-out


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

blitzed
legless
toasted
sloshed
rip-roarin'
in your cups
blotto
plotzd

Y'all forgot my favorite euphemisms.


----------



## Motionless Sway (May 30, 2011)

Pervin' and/or Swervin'


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

To me, its ok if done occasionally and almost always when you know you can be looked after


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I just look forward to you reading this when you sober up xD


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Haha tutli.. feelin' good huh?

It depends for me. I wouldn't want to date someone who drank every weekend.. not just because of the drunk part.. just anyone who spends all their time at bars and clubs wouldn't have much in common with me.
On certain occassions though I like to BE a drunken lady  lol


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Its a weird question.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

Major turn off.
Alcohol affects the brain in a way that it makes people do and say stuff they wouldn't while sober, you could say they become _someone else._
I want the girl to be fully conscious, pay attention to the situation, be herself as much as possible.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't find drunkenness attractive at all. If a girl wants to have an occasional drink, I don't care, but I do not drink alcohol and so wouldn't be drinking with her. Getting hammered or needing to get hammered is not sexy.


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

I enjoy alcohol. But it did get a little out of control for me when my mental health was worsening. But in the future, I intend to drink recreationally. Drinking can be too fun sometimes.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Depends, how drunk? 
And their personality i guess.

Tipsy or a little bit can be cute, kinda funny.

Stumbling out of bars with vomit laden hair, loud/annoying behaviour = unattractive.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Tipsy and cheery is good; I like to do that too. Drinking until you pass out is going too far.


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

_Moderation _would be the keyword here.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

It depends. If you are like cool drunk and you can maintain, it's all right, especially if you are enjoying a drink with another guy you want to get cozy with. But when you become so drunk that you can't really function, it can get pretty annoying. I'm sure you can say the same for a guy.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Daniel89 said:


> Depends, how drunk?
> And their personality i guess.
> 
> Tipsy or a little bit can be cute, kinda funny.
> ...


This sounds about right. I can't stand the people who start going all loudmouthed, "oh my god I am _sooo_ effin wasted right now", fall over and start puking. That goes for male and female.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> A question for guys/girls who like ladies. How do you feel about women who like their booze? Is it off-putting? Arousing?


It's not arousing as such, but having a girlfriend be a drinking buddy too is awesome. I like my liquor and I like people who are like-minded on the issue. 

Also, "smashed" is another cool word for drunk.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't want to come across as an idiot frat boy who thinks getting hammered all the time is super awesome but...

Huge turn on. Not so much like go out to the bars and do a bunch a shots and stumble around the sidewalk...but staying in with a girl I liked, sharing a bottle of wine or making some tasty mixed drinks...maybe watching a bad movie...getting silly...perfect.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Now I is sad...


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

For me it's a turn-on, to a point though...it's all about moderation. 

If she's a bit tipsy & can't keep her balance so she holds onto me.. while i'm 100% sober, that's pretty darn cute.. Good memories...^-^


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'd have a few quiet ones with you tutli.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

:lol there're some interesting euphemisms in here. Anyway i agree with the moderation thing. I don't like to get out of control, just pleasantly merry and happy.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> I don't want to come across as an idiot frat boy who thinks getting hammered all the time is super awesome but...
> 
> Huge turn on. Not so much like go out to the bars and do a bunch a shots and stumble around the sidewalk...but staying in with a girl I liked, sharing a bottle of wine or making some tasty mixed drinks...maybe watching a bad movie...getting silly...perfect.


Yeah that does sound perfect


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

She better share.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

Drunk women think I'm sexy, so I have no problem with that


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

I had a girlfriend who for a while would rather get blackout drunk with her "friends" than hang out with me. This caused a lot of problems, and we eventually had to break up because I just couldn't get her to not drink for more then a night at a time. I pushed through some serious SA to spend time with her and would end up having to talk to her lame friends while she acted like a drunk **** and embarrassed me. I understand there's nothing wrong with drinking, I enjoy drinking too, but there's got to be a limit as far as what is reasonable and what isn't. 

Also, watching your girlfriend of 1.5 years get blackout drunk and flirt with a bunch of dbags then tell you it's not a big deal IS sort of a big deal if I'm stuck in the corner talking to a bunch of people I don't know or care to know. Basically, keep it under control and don't ignore your boyfriend/date. Also, if you slept with someone during a "break" and your boyfriend asks you not to get blackout drunk and stay over there anymore, I'd recommend actually following through if you promise to him that you wont. I don't care how good of friends you are - it's not right and can cause your boyfriend/girlfriend a lot of anxiety


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

Well, I don't drink at all, and I'd prefer a girl who a) doesn't drink much, if at all, and b) doesn't see me as a "pus$$y" or "little b!tch" for choosing not to drink. However, I believe there are approximately 3 such girls in the entire U.S. around my age (not counting Bible Thumpers and other religious zealots) so I suppose I better be willing to bend a bit more.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

I know a woman who drinks beer and I find her very attractive so no that part doesn't put me off. She is stressed and drinks to loosen up and as long as she isnt drinking just to get drunk I guess that seems ok. Only problem is she gets flirty when drunk and if your in a relationship that's fair to the guy....

I dont drink but I wouldnt care if my partner does so long as they are responsible drinkers. (ex not alchoholics or drinking and driving or spending all money on booze)


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I find you highly arousing while drunk.  But that may be because I'm quite drunk as well right now.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

What is so great about being drunk? Seriously?

Throwing up in the toilet and waking up on the bathroom floor. I can find better uses for my time.


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

Well tuts you certainly were in a merry mood!
I would join you but it'd have to be a diet coke or something for me :b

How's the head?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Daniel89 said:


> Stumbling out of bars with vomit laden hair, loud/annoying behaviour


Oh god, stop! You're turning me oooonnnnn!!!!



Vanilllabb said:


> If she's a bit tipsy & can't keep her balance so she holds onto me.. while i'm 100% sober, that's pretty darn cute.


There's something about a girl who's a little tipsy and can't get enough of you that feels pretty wonderful.

Or maybe women need to drink to find me irresistible?

Meh. I'll take what I can get.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

P.S. - my favourite euphemism that I only recently learned: weaseled.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> What is so great about being drunk? Seriously?


The binging and throwing up is what teenaged morons do when they finally get their hands on liquor for the first time.

More refined drinkers don't push themselves to that stage.

Alcohol comforts you. Try sitting by yourself on a winter evening with a bottle of whisky. Sip it slowly, savour the taste as it goes around your mouth and finally down the throat, the alcohol blazing a burning trail as it goes down. And the calming haze it slowly brings as your body warms up and your brain slows down. All the while thinking about your life, what you plan to do, what you have done. It's an almost serene experience.

Or just share a bunch of shots wih friends at a bar. You'll be most comfortable socializing.

Screw the beer. It tastes awful and you need to tank your bladder before you can even feel any of the effects. Stick to hard liquor or wine. I personally don't like wine much, but a lot of people love it.

Yeah, I love alcohol a lot.  I don't drink too much of it though.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

WintersTale said:


> What is so great about being drunk? Seriously?
> 
> Throwing up in the toilet and waking up on the bathroom floor. I can find better uses for my time.


That is not what drinking is for me, at all.

What's so great about it? It helps you to loosen up and relax. Booze always has a good effect on me and it makes me very happy. My thoughts become more coherent (believe it or not) and I can talk more freely. It's just fun to me. Not getting sh*t-faced and being ill and having to go home and have someone look after you.



Music Man said:


> Well tuts you certainly were in a merry mood!
> I would join you but it'd have to be a diet coke or something for me :b
> 
> How's the head?


Haha, I was ops My head is fine - I've had two nights' sleep since then so I'm back to normal. Boooooo.


----------



## strugglingforhope (Jun 13, 2009)

It's a huge turnoff, but that's just me. People who drink a lot tend to be irresponsible and also it makes me question that a girl might be promiscuous. But most of all it makes her very different from me and my ideologies. I don't drink much my self or even like to, I could see dating a girl who drinks a lot turn into a nightmare bf/gf scenario fast.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Is it true that drunk girls smell like sex? if so then call me a fan of drunk ladies.


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

When I see a drunk girl, I think jackpot. Something just switches inside of me. Like when a lion sees an injured zebra. The natural instinct is to pounce.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

jamesd said:


> When I see a drunk girl, I think jackpot. Something just switches inside of me. Like when a lion sees an injured zebra. The natural instinct is to pounce.


Choose your words better. Unless you're openly pro rape.


----------



## IcemanKilmer (Feb 20, 2011)

I'd prefer a woman who drinks. We'd have something in common, and she couldn't get mad at me for being hammered on the weekends.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

jamesd said:


> When I see a drunk girl, I think jackpot. Something just switches inside of me. Like when a lion sees an injured zebra. The natural instinct is to pounce.


I have lost the little respect I had for you .... Girls aren't just meat you can mess around with and then throw out the next nite cos you took advantage of them - that is something a scum does...


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

jamesd said:


> When I see a drunk girl, I think jackpot. Something just switches inside of me. Like when a lion sees an injured zebra. The natural instinct is to pounce.


:blank


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

jamesd said:


> When I see a drunk girl, I think jackpot. Something just switches inside of me. Like when a lion sees an injured zebra. The natural instinct is to pounce.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I reckon many guys have something akin to that going on, about it being an opportunity, even if their intentions are rather benign. I don't recall ever being attracted by it. I guess in general I find it a turnoff but it might vary in specific situations I've not experienced.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

jamesd said:


> When I see a drunk girl, I think jackpot. Something just switches inside of me. Like when a lion sees an injured zebra. The natural instinct is to pounce.


----------



## Motionless Sway (May 30, 2011)

Damn, more disrespectful people in here than there should, SA people.

If you don't drink, don't get with a lady who drinks and vice versa is the thing we should all know, especially after reading the posts from these gentleman.

I drink, so let's have fun sometimes.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

As long as she isn't obnoxious, I don't care what she drinks. 


I want to start using the word "pissed" from now on. Thankyou.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

nothing turns me off more; they're sloppy, rude, loud, obnoxious, apathetic, and the list goes on


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

good lord. Men who are turned off by drunken ladies turn me the hell off. I'd never date a guy who wasn't down for a good high and buzz every now and then.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

oh, we're referring to people we're in a relationship with? I thought the thread was regarding women in general. Carry on.


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

NES said:


> I have lost the little respect I had for you .... Girls aren't just meat you can mess around with and then throw out the next nite cos you took advantage of them - that is something a scum does...


I love how you are demonizing casual sex between two consenting adults just because it does not fit into your definition of how the genders should interact. Your attempts at shaming me with your outdated puritanical beliefs won't work. So please save it for someone who cares.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

jamesd said:


> I love how you are demonizing casual sex between two consenting adults just because it does not fit into your definition of how the genders should interact. Your attempts at shaming me with your outdated puritanical beliefs won't work. So please save it for someone who cares.


Casual sex is fine, at least in my opinion. Nonconsensual sex, which is what your earlier post tred dearly close to promoting, not so much.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Atticus said:


> Casual sex is fine, at least in my opinion. Nonconsensual sex, which is what your earlier post tred dearly close to promoting, not so much.


I'd call it consensual. Generally speaking, you are responsible for yourself as an adult. If a woman chooses to get judgment-impaired drunk without having friends around to keep her out of trouble, this is a course that she consciously decided for herself.

But as for the question of the thread- alcohol is an instant turn off for me.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Daniel89 said:


> Depends, how drunk?
> And their personality i guess.
> 
> Tipsy or a little bit can be cute, kinda funny.
> ...


This exactly.

It's also a turn off when girls become extremely angry/emotional when they drink. Also girls who want to drink like they're one of the guys, but end up vomiting all over the place and you have to end up carrying them home because they can't walk straight :roll


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

jamesd said:


> I love how you are demonizing casual sex between two consenting adults just because it does not fit into your definition of how the genders should interact. Your attempts at shaming me with your outdated puritanical beliefs won't work. So please save it for someone who cares.





jamesd said:


> When I see a drunk girl, I think jackpot. Something just switches inside of me. Like when a lion sees an injured zebra. The natural instinct is to pounce.


This to me sounds like rape .... ^

You are admitting you pick on the week and helpless right here... The person who can't say NO.

Now about being drunk. If you are intoxicated, you cannot sign a legal contract as it won't be valid. You also can't get married either if you are intoxicated. If a person's consent isn't valid for either of these circumstances, what makes you think it is valid for sex? It isn't.

Believe what you like...and do what you will. I can't stop you and I doubt knowledge of the law will stop you either from taking advantage of someone who is unable to say no. But then don't complain later that no one told you the law when you are arrested and sitting in jail.



Charizard said:


> I'd call it consensual. Generally speaking, you are responsible for yourself as an adult. If a woman chooses to get judgment-impaired drunk without having friends around to keep her out of trouble, this is a course that she consciously decided for herself.
> 
> But as for the question of the thread- alcohol is an instant turn off for me.


Women can't go out without men begging for sex all the time and because they are drunk and say "no" the first time but are talked into it more less are unable to say no - its ok ? .. I can see what you are saying, but it starts to sound like you are saying that getting drunk and being raped go hand in hand. A woman has every right to get drunk, and still never fear being taken advantage of, let alone being raped.

There is a bit of a difference too , say you known the person for a long time both got drunk and had sex compared to if you picked this girl up from the bar well she is doing nothing but having fun... and you talk her (drunk side) into having sex even though she really does not want to...


----------



## IcemanKilmer (Feb 20, 2011)

NES said:


> This to me sounds like rape .... ^


It's not rape if the woman is willing to have sex. You are thinking just because a woman is drunk that if you have sex with her, it is rape. That is not rape.

All jamesd said was he liked the odds of having sex with a drunk girl better than the odds of having sex with a sober girl.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

IcemanKilmer said:


> It's not rape if the woman is willing to have sex. You are thinking just because a woman is drunk that if you have sex with her, it is rape. That is not rape.
> 
> All jamesd said was he liked the odds of having sex with a drunk girl better than the odds of having sex with a sober girl.


So drunk women = easier to take advantage of ... of course this is right. :blank


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

NES said:


> This to me sounds like rape .... ^
> 
> You are admitting you pick on the week and helpless right here... The person who can't say NO.
> 
> ...


There is a difference between regret and rape. Many men have been imprisoned because a woman couldn't admit she made a poor decision.

If a guy talks a girl into driving a car drunk and she crashes, is the guy at fault also?

After how many drinks does an adult cease to be accountable for their behavior?


----------



## IcemanKilmer (Feb 20, 2011)

NES said:


> So drunk women = easier to take advantage of ... of course this is right. :blank


If a woman wants to have sex with you, then there is nothing wrong with it. She chose to get drunk, and she chooses whether or not to have sex with you.

Rape=no choice. This _is not_ rape. You are trying to make something sound worse than it is.


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

IcemanKilmer said:


> It's not rape if the woman is willing to have sex. You are thinking just because a woman is drunk that if you have sex with her, it is rape. That is not rape.
> 
> All jamesd said was he liked the odds of having sex with a drunk girl better than the odds of having sex with a sober girl.


Don't even bother. Some women seem to take it upon themselves to prevent others from having a good time. Just because I had a few drinks does not impair my ability to make decisions. Some people like to blame alcohol for their mistakes in the morning but what alcohol does is give you ability to free yourself from your normal inhibitions. I am talking about a few drinks and not being unconscious of course.


----------



## IcemanKilmer (Feb 20, 2011)

jamesd said:


> Don't even bother. Some women seem to take it upon themselves to prevent others from having a good time. Just because I had a few drinks does not impair my ability to make decisions. Some people like to blame alcohol for their mistakes in the morning but what alcohol does is give you ability to free yourself from your normal inhibitions. I am talking about a few drinks and not being unconscious of course.


I can't believe drunken sex is being debated. I'm willing to bet some of us are here because our parents had drunken sex. It's a perfectly fine and common occurance.


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

IcemanKilmer said:


> I can't believe drunken sex is being debated. I'm willing to bet some of us are here because our parents had drunken sex. It's a perfectly fine and common occurance.


There is a huge difference from consensual sex between two adults after they had some drinks and rape. I do not understand why she is getting so worked up when the women I have been with never felt taken advantage of in the morning. She was a willing participant. I guess all the women in the world who has slept with a drunk man are rapists too. This is just absurd.


----------



## IcemanKilmer (Feb 20, 2011)

jamesd said:


> I guess all the women in the world who has slept with a drunk man are rapists too. This is just absurd.


I said it before and I'll say it again: Most of society tends to blame men for everything in dating. It's always the man's fault with these people.

When both people are drunk, male and female, people will blame the guy if the girl regrets the sex afterwards.

Apparently, it's evil to sleep to with a woman under the influence of alcohol according to many people. Even when she's plastered, touching you and telling you to please have sex with her.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

jamesd said:


> When I see a drunk girl, I think jackpot. Something just switches inside of me. Like when a lion sees an injured zebra. The natural instinct is to pounce.





Charizard said:


> I'd call it consensual. Generally speaking, you are responsible for yourself as an adult. If a woman chooses to get judgment-impaired drunk without having friends around to keep her out of trouble, this is a course that she consciously decided for herself.
> 
> But as for the question of the thread- alcohol is an instant turn off for me.


OK, jamesd's post clearly describes one person having a predatory relationship to another. Did I miss something, or did you?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

This is ridiculous. Some people here have minds so twisted I feel legitimately concerned.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

NES said:


> Women can't go out without men begging for sex all the time and because they are drunk and say "no" the first time but are talked into it more less are unable to say no - its ok ? .. I can see what you are saying, but it starts to sound like you are saying that getting drunk and being raped go hand in hand. A woman has every right to get drunk, and still never fear being taken advantage of, let alone being raped.
> 
> There is a bit of a difference too , say you known the person for a long time both got drunk and had sex compared to if you picked this girl up from the bar well she is doing nothing but having fun... and you talk her (drunk side) into having sex even though she really does not want to...


If you're so impaired that you're unable to say no to a proposition, then you just shouldn't be drinking in public, end of story.



Atticus said:


> OK, jamesd's post clearly describes one person having a predatory relationship to another. Did I miss something, or did you?


*shrug* I think what they were saying is most closely the mindset of someone interested in an one night stand. My first thought is not "oh, rape".


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

NES said:


> This to me sounds like rape .... ^
> 
> You are admitting you pick on the week and helpless right here... The person who can't say NO.
> 
> ...


Translation:


> Women should be free to abandon all responsibility for any of their actions, and whenever they feel slighted, they should be able to blame a man.


Thank you. What you're parroting is just the usual tired hokum that dribbles from the cake-holes of man-hating "activists". Yes means yes. If you don't want to have drunken sex, don't consent to it. Have some self-control. A "woman" is supposed to be an adult. That means having some sense of responsibility and a little bit of maturity. It shouldn't be too much to ask, but apparently it is.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I just want to sing. 

All the drunken ladies, alll the drunken ladies, put your hands UP!!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

heroin said:


> Translation:
> Thank you. What you're parroting is just the usual tired hokum that dribbles from the cake-holes of man-hating "activists". Yes means yes. If you don't want to have drunken sex, don't consent to it. Have some self-control. A "woman" is supposed to be an adult. That means having some sense of responsibility and a little bit of maturity. It shouldn't be too much to ask, but apparently it is.


Well its one thing to



jamesd said:


> When I see a drunk girl, I think jackpot. Something just switches inside of me. Like when a lion sees an injured zebra. The natural instinct is to pounce.


Saying he prays on women that are week and not thinking right and attacks them..... Are you saying a women says "no , no , no" but so drunk that the man still goes at her and she is to drunk to do anything - her fault ... cos she gave in and said yes. ?



Charizard said:


> If you're so impaired that you're unable to say no to a proposition, then you just shouldn't be drinking in public, end of story.
> 
> *shrug* I think what they were saying is most closely the mindset of someone interested in an one night stand. My first thought is not "oh, rape".


Or if she passes out and a guy rapes her its not her fault cos she got drunk?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

****Thread Lock Warning****
This thread just makes my head spin :eyes. Enough is enough. I think everything has been said anyway.


----------

